# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWRT for the masses

## acoul

<-- Click me

----------


## mojiro

όμορφο και καλό!...

άλλο ένα interface από Latvia  :: 

edit:
κουμπάκι download όμως δε βρήκα...
edit2:
έχει και eshop  ::  http://shop.openrb.com/index.php?main_page=index

----------


## kinglyr

εκ πρώτης όψεως ωραίο φαίνεται... για να δούμε και στις επιδόσεις του είναι το ίδιο καλό?

----------


## igna

> edit:
> κουμπάκι download όμως δε βρήκα...


Εχει ένα demo εδώ http://openrb.com/index.php/flashsys-demo.
Οταν βγει οι κανονικοί έκδοση, θα την βάλουν στο eshop τους.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

To γέλιο δεν το καταλαβαίνω....ειλικρινά......

----------


## igna

> To γέλιο δεν το καταλαβαίνω....ειλικρινά......


Τότε μάλλον σου λείπει το χιούμορ...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> To γέλιο δεν το καταλαβαίνω....ειλικρινά......
> 
> 
> Τότε μάλλον σου λείπει το χιούμορ...


igna+++

----------


## acoul

εδώ είναι <-- για x86



> Installation
> 
> Windows: you can use physdiskwrite from http://m0n0.ch/wall/physdiskwrite.php to write the image
> 
> Linux: from the directory where the image is run this command (assuming /dev/sdb is the your image device)
> dd if=flashsys-x86-jffs2-128k.image of=/dev/sdb
> 
> Default settings
> 
> ...

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> To γέλιο δεν το καταλαβαίνω....ειλικρινά......
> 
> 
> Τότε μάλλον σου λείπει το χιούμορ...


πιστεύεις οτι η δουλεια αυτή δεν πρέπει να πληρώνεται?Εδω δεν σηκώνει χιουμορ και με συγχωρείς....  ::

----------


## alsafi

> πιστεύεις οτι η δουλεια αυτή δεν πρέπει να πληρώνεται?Εδω δεν σηκώνει χιουμορ και με συγχωρείς....


Σαν το mikrotik ένα πράγμα?

----------


## nikpanGR

με ανοικτο κώδικα όμως....έχει διαφορά......αν έχεις τα @@ κάντο μόνος σου.....έχει διαφορά.....αν βαριέσαι και τα θέλεις όλα έτοιμα στο πιάτο πλήρωσε το....  :: δεν το βρίσκεις δίκαιο?

----------


## bedazzled

Ότι να' ναι...  ::

----------


## herbalizer

> Ότι να' ναι...



+++ 

Δουλειά δεν έχει ο διάολος γ.... τα παιδιά του!

----------


## trendy

> εδώ είναι <-- για x86
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installation
> 
> Windows: you can use physdiskwrite from http://m0n0.ch/wall/physdiskwrite.php to write the image
> 
> ...


Μια απορία σχετικά με αυτό. Έχω ένα 2GB cf και έχω κατεβάσει το kamikaze 7.09 . Έχει τα παρακάτω αρχεία διαθέσιμα για το jffs2.



> openwrt-x86-2.6-jffs2-256k.fs
> openwrt-x86-2.6-jffs2-256k.image 
> openwrt-x86-2.6-jffs2-256k.image.kernel


Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να το βάλει σε cf που θα κάθεται σε pc; Με ενδιαφέρει επίσης να μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τον υπόλοιπο χώρο στη cf.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> εδώ είναι <-- για x86
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installation
> 
> ...


Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να το βάλει σε cf που θα κάθεται σε pc; Με ενδιαφέρει επίσης να μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τον υπόλοιπο χώρο στη cf.[/quote:3vgy2si3]

Δε χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιήσεις jffs σε CF. Η ίδια η CF έχει wear levelling μηχανισμό. Οπότε, εγω σου προτείνω να βάλεις ext2 fs.

Μπορείς να διαμερίσεις κανονικά τον υπόλοιπο χώρο σε ό,τι fs θέλεις και να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις κανονικά.

Επίσης, αφού το openwrt κάνει boot, μπορείς για ασφάλεια να κάνεις remount το root fs ως read-only.

Υ.Γ. Αν σκοπεύεις να το χρησιμοποιήσεις ως AWMN router πάντως, δε θα σε βολέψουν τα official x86 builds.

----------


## baskin

> Υ.Γ. Αν σκοπεύεις να το χρησιμοποιήσεις ως AWMN router πάντως, δε θα σε βολέψουν τα official x86 builds.


Έχει δίκιο ο Acinonyx. Μην παιδευτείς με τα official builds για router του AWMN. Και εγώ τελικά έφτιαξα δικά μου builds για τις ανάγκες του δικτύου στην Σύρο (ήδη λειτουργούν σε δύο routers και έπονται και άλλοι).

Δοκίμασε να φτιάξεις τα δικά σου ή χρησιμοποίησε αυτά του Acinonyx (έχω άλλους δύο routers εν λειτουργία με τέτοια builds).

Μόλις βρω και εγώ λίγο χρόνο θα σηκώσω έναν FTP στην ADSL μου (καταραμένη διασύνδεση!!!!!) για όποιον θέλει να δοκιμάσει τα δικά μου builds (σημειωτέον ότι για routing έχουν μόνο olsr αλλά μπορείς να εγκαταστήσεις και επιπλέον πακέτα).

----------


## trendy

Ναι για χρήση στο awmn το θέλω. Δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω από τον acinonyx (http://openwrt.acinonyx.ath.cx/) αλλά τα images έχουν link μόνο για το ασύρματο και αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι χωρίς awmn. Υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο μέρος που μπορώ να τα κατεβάσω;
Αν υποθέσουμε ότι χρησιμοποιούσα τα επίσημα x86 builds τι αλλαγές θα έπρεπε να κάνω;

----------


## alasondro

μπες από το awmn.ozo.com και κατέβασε τα...

----------


## Acinonyx

Αν δεν τα κατάφερες μπορείς να πάρεις το image από εδώ.

----------


## trendy

Ευχαριστώ! Ο proxy του acoul δεν άφηνε ftp και το τσίμπησα τελικά από το internetικό link.

----------

